# Is she fat



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

My Maza is 6,5 months old.Is she fat?She is 10 lb and she is tall (from floor to top of the back on body) 8 inches.How much should she weight?


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

ya got any pictures?


----------



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

> My Maza is 6,5 months old.Is she fat?She is 10 lb and she is tall (from floor to top of the back on body) 8 inches.How much should she weight?[/B]


We have her pictures,but you sure can't see she is fat because she have long hair (not to floor,but long)
How much she have to weight?

Milica and Jelena


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Still post the pictures. There is at least one veterinarian on the site that I know of plus a few breeders and long term owners of the breed. They may be able to tell from the pictures because of their experience with Maltese.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Can you feel her ribs easily under her skin? You shouldn't be able to pinch much fat if she is at her ideal weight. Your vet would be the best judge of a perfect weight for her.

The Maltese standard calls for them to be between 4-7 pounds, but she may not fit the standard if her breeder wasn't carefully breeding to it. We often hear stories of Maltese puppies from backyard breeders or pet shops that mature to weigh over ten pounds and into the teens that aren't overweight. No way can you diet these dogs down to the proper Maltese size - that would be cruel. They are just intended to be bigger.

How big were her parents?


----------



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

OK,there are photos:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What does her vet say? She may have done all her growing right up front. Ollie is 7.6 lbs and he's 6 months. At the rate he was growing I thought he was going to be huge--at one point he was just over 8 lbs--but I swear he has not grown in several weeks now and apparently he even lost a bit of weight. I just think he gained it all at the beginning. Who knows if he will grow more. I think he's at a good weight now. 

How long is she? She may be long in length and just weighs more...it's hard to say without knowing those measurements too.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> My Maza is 6,5 months old.Is she fat?She is 10 lb and she is tall (from floor to top of the back on body) 8 inches.How much should she weight?[/B]



I know you are from another country, and plan to show your dog. Standards differ from those in the United States. If you bought from a breeder who does show, or if you have a mentor to help you, I would have them evaluate your dog. I have dogs who go through a chunky stage around this age, but by the time they are a year or so old, they slim up.


----------



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

> Can you feel her ribs easily under her skin? You shouldn't be able to pinch much fat if she is at her ideal weight. Your vet would be the best judge of a perfect weight for her.
> 
> The Maltese standard calls for them to be between 4-7 pounds, but she may not fit the standard if her breeder wasn't carefully breeding to it. We often hear stories of Maltese puppies from backyard breeders or pet shops that mature to weigh over ten pounds and into the teens that aren't overweight. No way can you diet these dogs down to the proper Maltese size - that would be cruel. They are just intended to be bigger.
> 
> How big were her parents?[/B]


Here in Serbia and lot of European countries we use FCI standard which is differnt than American standard.Maltese can be to 4 kg (about 9 lbs).And they can be tall to 9-10 inches.Her parents aren't very big,they are in FCI standard.But we ask is Maza fat,not how much is she big.










We can feel her ribs,but little hard.
We think she is fat because she isn't long (we think)


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Having now seen the pictures, all I can say with any certainty is that I wanna bite her (I'm saying she's cute)!







And kiss that belly! 

Sorry...I'll leave the weight questions to the experts...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=352426
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would imagine you are keeping her in an x-pen or some other type situation so that you can better grow coat. If so, she is probably not running around, burning off calories as one would who could go full speed as they choose. I would not worry about her weight at this time. 

When will she have her first show?


----------



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=352434
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maza will have first show in June,perhaps.

*I would imagine you are keeping her in an x-pen or some other type situation so that you can better grow coat. If so, she is probably not running around, burning off calories as one would who could go full speed as they choose. * Sorry we can't understand that.Can you explain that better and so we will can understand it. (Because we don't know English good)


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

its hard to say the exact weight ur pup should be without placing my hands on her but here is a weight chart to help u out to find her ideal body condition



http://www.puppychow.com/products/popup_body_condition.aspx


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

She is still a baby at 6.5 months old. She should have a little belly and some extra fat on her.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

She looks like a little Polar Bear in that one pic.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

sorry, I can't really answer your question, I just wanted to say she looks as cute as a button to me!! Gorgeous!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I think she's ADORABLE !!!!







I wish mine was a little chunkier . Sarah


----------

